# Sight fishing for carp!



## Phoenix2112 (Nov 9, 2011)

Where do you guys go when sight fishing for carp? I do well in the canal and chagrin river. Always looking for new spots.

Would for sure love to meet some other people that fly fish for carp as well


----------



## Garyoutlaw77 (Feb 3, 2005)

Scioto River, down town Columbus - I use a Steelhead rod though


----------

